# Mon écran Apple Display 30" est enfin arrivé



## Olivier.w (24 Octobre 2004)

Mon écran Apple Display 30" et la carte Nivida geoforce 6800 Ultra DDL sont enfin arrivé.

Voir photos :  
http://homepage.mac.com/olimac/PhotoAlbum24.html


Je suis heureux


----------



## appleman (24 Octobre 2004)

tu m'etonnes!!!! Ca va etre de la folie il va falloir que tu te mettes à 2 metres de l'ecran pour tout voir  Félicitations et amuses toi bien


----------



## appleman (24 Octobre 2004)

J'avais pas regardé les photos qd j'ai posté mais il est vraiment obesissime cet écran: une merveille... :style:


----------



## naas (24 Octobre 2004)

tes grandes images n'apparaissent pas


----------



## appleman (24 Octobre 2004)

moi ca ne marchait pasa sur le PC mais sur mon emac: pas de probleme! comme d'hab....-)


----------



## naas (24 Octobre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> moi ca ne marchait pasa sur le PC mais sur mon emac: pas de probleme!


sur mon mac cela ne passe pas



> comme d'hab....-)


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2004)

on a déjà dit a olivier.w que l'on s'en foutait !


----------

